# Sonido sucio, chasquidos en tweeters



## luis_e (May 25, 2017)

Hola a todos!

Escribo porque estoy teniendo problemas con un par de cajas que armé el año pasado, básicamente, el sonido a partir de un volumen medio se empieza a escuchar muy "sucio", principalmente los agudos. A su vez, en partes de canciones, como ser voces bajas, o cuando empieza la parte "pesada" del tema (me gusta el metal) se aprecia un "chasquido" en los tweeters. Cuando se nota mucho este problema es con MP3 a 128kbits, ahí se nota constantemente estos ruidos, que termina siendo muy molesto.

Los transductores elegidos, elegidos más que nada por el presupuesto con que contaba y después de leer varias opiniones positivas en el foro, son de Thonhalle. El tweeter es un domo de 1" T13DR y el woofer uno de 8" con cono de kevlar W8150K.
Como crossover, le pedí al vendedor que me de algo que vaya con ellos, me dio un paso alto (solo para el tweeter) de segundo orden con frecuencia de corte de 5khz, de entrada no me gustó, pero bueno, como comienzo estaba bien.El otro día, para ver si algo mejoraba, agregué el paso bajo para el woofer, pero es lo mismo.

La caja tiene un volumen de 21 litros, y es sellada. En su momento la simulé con el WinISD, ahora creo que no se bien para que lo hice, ya que la verdad se muy poco sobre este tema, y más que ver la respuesta de bajos, no podía ni importaba mucho, ya que tengo un subwoofer dedicado.
En estos momentos el audio viene de una etapa S-Sub mosfet, de las que están en PCP-Audio, y antes las usaba con un LM4780, con las dos hace lo mismo, y la fuente de audio es una PC con la placa estandar, a veces uso el celular (Un xperia Z3) que supuestamente tiene una buena calidad de audio en la salida.
Las fuentes de audio son MP3 en su mayoría a 320Kbps, últimamente estoy bajando FLAC para ver si es algo relacionado con la compresión, pero no hay diferencias con 320k, si con 128k.

En fin, ya he armado varias veces cajas acústicas, y siempre tuvieron este problema, pero siempre le atribuí mala calidad de los altavoces y falta de filtros indicados.
Estos días estaba mirando en el foro que para calcular los filtros hacen mediciones a los parlantes y emplean varios soft y cálculos para diseñarlos, lo cual desconocía. Pero imagino que hacer algo que suene de manera "decente" o que al menos iguale la calidad de algo comercial (Sony, por tirar alguna marca) no es necesario tanto cálculo.

Alguien podría darme alguna idea de que puede estar pasando?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 25, 2017)

luis_e dijo:


> Estos días estaba mirando en el foro que para calcular los filtros hacen mediciones a los parlantes y emplean varios soft y cálculos para diseñarlos, lo cual desconocía. *Pero imagino que hacer algo que suene de manera "decente" o que al menos iguale la calidad de algo comercial (Sony, por tirar alguna marca) no es necesario tanto cálculo.*


Pues imaginás MUY MAL. Siempre es necesario medir, analizar, calcular y ajustar. De lo contrario vas a seguir con problemas toda la vida.



luis_e dijo:


> Alguien podría darme alguna idea de que puede estar pasando?


Sin medir... imposible saberlo. Por lo menos deberías relevar la curva de impedancia y fase del tweeter... como para tener alguna idea de algo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 25, 2017)

No será que las has  llevado más allá del límite de la potencia y los parlantes comienzan a tener roces al deformarse sus bobinas ?


----------



## luis_e (May 25, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg: Entiendo que para hacer algo bien hecho hay que seguir todos los pasos... pero simplemente no entiendo como es que en otras cajas comerciales no hay este problema, y al desarmar ves en los tweeters un capacitor electrolítico de 2uf y el woofer conectado derecho, no creo que haya mucho cálculo ahí, pero bueno, no importa, la idea no es hacer eso.

La curva de impedancia de los tweeters la debo medir o la pido al fabricante?

DOSMETROS, no creo haber hecho eso... Las potencias anteriores no deberían pasar los 25W, y estas no creo que lleguen a los 40W, supuestamente, los parlantes deberían soportarlo. Si quemé la bobina de un tweeter al probar la potencia.. Le metí un tono de alta frecuencia (no recuerdo cuanto) y después de unos minutos se empezó a sentir olor a quemado :/, tuve que cambiarla.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 25, 2017)

Este tema ¿ Tiene que ver con este otro ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 25, 2017)

luis_e dijo:


> Dr. Zoidberg: Entiendo que para hacer algo bien hecho hay que seguir todos los pasos... pero simplemente no entiendo como es que en otras cajas comerciales no hay este problema, y al desarmar ves en los tweeters un capacitor electrolítico de 2uf y el woofer conectado derecho, no creo que haya mucho cálculo ahí, pero bueno, no importa, la idea no es hacer eso.


Pero es que sin saber como se comporta el tweeter no podés decir que le metes un cap de 2uF o de lo que sea. Hay tweeters que soportan un corte de 6dB/oct y otros que no y otros que no importa el cap por que el corte está en las nubes. Con un tweeter de 4Ω y un cap de 2uF tenes una frecuencia de corte de 20kHz... o sea...el tweeter nunca tiene ningun esfuerzo muy serio pero la respuesta conjunta con el midwoofer puede ser mas que un desastre.... que se yo, son factores económicos pero que no garantizan un comportamiento bueno...



luis_e dijo:


> La curva de impedancia de los tweeters la debo medir o la pido al fabricante?


Si la tiene el fabricante, se la pedís o buscás el datasheet. Si nó, la podés medir vos..


----------



## luis_e (May 25, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Este tema ¿ Tiene que ver con este otro ?



Fogonazo... No! Para nada, son dos problemas diferentes... El PGA lo tengo en el ampli nuevo que estoy armando... Los parlantes estos los vengo usando desde hace un año con un ampli que armé ya hace casi dos... Una etapa con LM4780, sin nada, solo el pote a la entrada y derecho a la compu.

Estoy empezando a consultar en los foros porque llegué al punto en el que no se más que hacer... No suelo hacerlo, simplemente ante un problema intento buscar una solución por mi cuenta, pero ya no se por donde ir..





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Pero es que sin saber como se comporta el tweeter no podés decir que le metes un cap de 2uF o de lo que sea. Hay tweeters que soportan un corte de 6dB/oct y otros que no y otros que no importa el cap por que el corte está en las nubes. Con un tweeter de 4Ω y un cap de 2uF tenes una frecuencia de corte de 20kHz... o sea...el tweeter nunca tiene ningun esfuerzo muy serio pero la respuesta conjunta con el midwoofer puede ser mas que un desastre.... que se yo, son factores económicos pero que no garantizan un comportamiento bueno...
> 
> 
> Si la tiene el fabricante, se la pedís o buscás el datasheet. Si nó, la podés medir vos..



En su momento le había consultado el tema del filtro a la gente de Tonhalle (un tal Kuster), y básicamente me terminó diciendo que con cualquier cosa andaba, que le ponga el filtro que me vendió, no me gustó mucho, porque había leído que era importante el tema del filtro, pero digo bueno, supongo que me está vendiendo algo que anda.... evidentemente no.

Esta tarde estuve mirando en el foro y encontré como se mide, así que estoy en eso... En un rato creo que podré medir. Ni bien tanga las curvas, las pongo acá.

Gracias!


----------



## luis_e (May 25, 2017)

Bueno, después de jugar un largo rato con el ARTA tengo las mediciones, ya que estaba, medí los dos, el woofer y el tweeter.

Estos datos pueden ayudar en algo??

Los datos que me pasó Audifan del woofer son distintos a los medidos... Supongo que son los datos del woofer con el cono de papel.

Gracias!


----------



## aadf (May 26, 2017)

Hola,

Yo estoy armando un 3 vias, mismos modelos tuyos mas un medio de 5". Los valores que mediste son muy parecidos a los mios...

Ese chasquido yo no lo tengo.... probaste con otros parlantes a ver si no viene de la fuente?

saludos,
Andres.


----------



## sergiot (May 26, 2017)

Lo unico que puedo decir de los tonhale es sobre el rango medio, es muy bueno sin coloraciones extrañas que si notaba con otro rango medio sobre todo en las voces femeninas, en su momento habia hablado con Kluster sobre reempalzar los tweeter de ken brown los ht93 por los de ellos y me comenta que no lo justificaba ya que los tonhale eran copia de esos ken brown, él habia trabado en ken brown Argentina en los 70 y 80.

Antes de hacer nada en los bafles buscaría de llevarlos a otro lado y porbar con otra fuente de sonido, y sobre todo que la ecualización esté lo mas plana posible.

Como dato anecdotico, hace un tiempo compre unas columnas polkaudio, y en algunos pasajes de musica escucha un poco de eso que decis, pero no era que se ensuciaba el audio, sino mas bien que los tweeter sonaban como los de piezo cuando eran de domo, ante esto desarme el divisor y le cambie los cap electrolitos n/p del lado de los tweeter por unos cap de audio, no eran mundorf, eran claritycap o algo asi ingleses, sin esperar mucho por el cambio, la cosa me sorprendió, eso que se escuchaba habia desaparecido.


----------



## luis_e (May 26, 2017)

aadf dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Yo estoy armando un 3 vias, mismos modelos tuyos mas un medio de 5". Los valores que mediste son muy parecidos a los mios...
> 
> ...



Hola, cada vez creo que lo mío es cuestión de sal.. jaja

Con estos ya voy probando distintas fuentes de audio y distintos amplificadores, con el mismo resultado. Me sorprende que en el estereo del auto no tengo este ruido (es un sony + unos pentaaxiales piooner), lo que estaba pensando es conectarlos al estereo y probar que pasa, luego al revés, conectar los parlantes del estereo al amplificador a ver si encuentro lo mismo. Mañana voy a hacer estas pruebas y comento que sucede.





sergiot dijo:


> Lo unico que puedo decir de los tonhale es sobre el rango medio, es muy bueno sin coloraciones extrañas que si notaba con otro rango medio sobre todo en las voces femeninas, en su momento habia hablado con Kluster sobre reempalzar los tweeter de ken brown los ht93 por los de ellos y me comenta que no lo justificaba ya que los tonhale eran copia de esos ken brown, él habia trabado en ken brown Argentina en los 70 y 80.
> 
> Antes de hacer nada en los bafles buscaría de llevarlos a otro lado y porbar con otra fuente de sonido, y sobre todo que la ecualización esté lo mas plana posible.
> 
> Como dato anecdotico, hace un tiempo compre unas columnas polkaudio, y en algunos pasajes de musica escucha un poco de eso que decis, pero no era que se ensuciaba el audio, sino mas bien que los tweeter sonaban como los de piezo cuando eran de domo, ante esto desarme el divisor y le cambie los cap electrolitos n/p del lado de los tweeter por unos cap de audio, no eran mundorf, eran claritycap o algo asi ingleses, sin esperar mucho por el cambio, la cosa me sorprendió, eso que se escuchaba habia desaparecido.



En mi caso es mi primer experiencia con esta marca, según leí en el foro son muy buenos parlantes según su precio, y vi varias opiniones como la tuya.

Eso voy a hacer, probar con otra fuente de audio y veo que pasa.

Estos tenían un capacitor de poliester de 2.2uf, los rojos comunes, a principio de año compré unos WIMA MKP10 de 2.2uf, y con mucha esperanza los cambié, pero sin resultados, o muy pocos. Según leí en una página, estos capacitores son lo mejor que se puede comprar dentro de lo comercial, ya después caes en específicos de audio con un costo mucho más alto.

Algo que noté, es que los tweeters suenan bastante más fuerte que los woofers, estaba pensando que tal vez el rango del tweeter está saturando el sonido y que con un atenuador tal vez se nivele y acomode un poco.

Ayer, en un tema viejito de Stratovarius, escuché claramente en el tweeter que le cambié la bobina el ruidito tan molesto, y al apretar suavemente el domo con el dedo desaparecía...


----------



## sergiot (May 26, 2017)

No te estará resonando la caja y eso te hace vibrar el domo del tweeter?? una ves midiendo un parlante en el bafle, cuando entró en resonancia empecé a escuchar un chillido y cuando me acerco noto que venía del tweeter, aclaro que la frecuencia era del orden de los 70Hz, y era tan malo el parlante que era insoportable el ruido, sumado a que ni el parlante ni el tweeter tenían los apoyos aislados con goma.


----------



## luis_e (May 26, 2017)

sergiot dijo:


> No te estará resonando la caja y eso te hace vibrar el domo del tweeter?? una ves midiendo un parlante en el bafle, cuando entró en resonancia empecé a escuchar un chillido y cuando me acerco noto que venía del tweeter, aclaro que la frecuencia era del orden de los 70Hz, y era tan malo el parlante que era insoportable el ruido, sumado a que ni el parlante ni el tweeter tenían los apoyos aislados con goma.



Creo que puede tener sentido lo que dices, ya que no siempre se da en las mismas condiciones el ruido. Lo que si, ahora el audio que entra a las cajas tiene un paso alto activo de 100hz de 4to orden, así que frecuencias muy bajas no pasan.
Al woofer le puse un anillo de goma entre la madera y la chapa. El tweeter está como viene, con la brida plástica. En un momento pensé que el aire que generaba el movimiento del woofer se escapaba por el domo del tweeter y la brida, así que sellé la parte donde va el tweeter, creo que ahí mejoró un poco, pero no mucho.

Hay alguna forma de medir el efecto que me comentas?


----------



## sergiot (May 26, 2017)

Si el tweeter tiene la brida plástica es mas propenso a ese problema, una solución es sacar el tweeter del bafle, tapa el agujero con una madera y colocar el tweeter afuera en el aire o en una madera, total son cerrados y no cambia mucho.


----------



## aadf (May 26, 2017)

Hola.

Si llegas a sacar los 4 tornillos que tiene el twitter (no lo hagas), sale la bobina con el domo. Digamos que te quedan 3 piezas: el iman, la bobina con los bornes y el domo y el frente de plastico. Creo que podria incidir.... tengo que revisar bien eso.

Pasa que yo tengo el medio y el twiter en un recinto aparte del woofer....

saludos.
Andres


----------



## luis_e (May 26, 2017)

Gracias por las respuestas!

Saqué los tweeters de las cajas y hacían el mismo ruido, en una, le desconecté el woofer para escuchar claramente, y seguía haciéndolo .

Luego, no pude evitar desarmarlo nuevamente... Y es así, si quitas los 4 tornillos, se desarma entres partes, imán, bobina y brida.

Al desarmarlo noté algo en el orificio donde calza la bobina... Era el barniz quemado de la bobina anterior, así que limpié con alcohol y un cepillo... Y vi que había pequeñas (un par no tan pequeñas) partículas pegadas ahí dentro... Le mandé aire comprimido y volví a limpiar hasta que no quede nada, luego puse la bobina y apreté cuidadosamente. La bobina queda siempre centrada porque tiene un par de orificios que la centran en su lugar.
Luego.... el chillido se había ido!!  
Pero... en el otro seguía pasando lo mismo, aunque nunca lo había desarmado.
Así que desarme, pero estaba bien, igual limpié todo, pero sin alcohol y sin aire. Lo único que noté es que en donde el domo es presionado por la brida está deformado. Armé, pero sigue el ruido.
Será que el domo tiene una deformación que lo hace vibrar o raspar el imán y producir el ruido?

Subo un par de fotos.


----------



## sergiot (May 26, 2017)

ese domo está deformado, llévalo a audifan que te lo cambien.


----------



## luis_e (May 26, 2017)

Me voy a poner en contacto con ellos a ver que me dicen... Una lástima no lo vi antes, sino lo compraba cuando compré el repuesto anterior, me salió más caro el envío que el domo .

Gracias!

Y ya que estoy, que tengo las curvas... se puede calcular bien el filtro?


----------



## AntonioAA (May 26, 2017)

luis_e dijo:


> Y ya que estoy, que tengo las curvas... se puede calcular bien el filtro?



Luis: La forma optima de calcular un filtro es teniendo en cuenta TODO el modelo electroacústico del parlante . 
Por suerte hay simuladores que lo hacen muy bien por uno , solo es necesario introducir bien los datos . Ejemplo: LSPCad y tambien hay una planilla de Excel gratuita de Jeff Bagby 
http://audio.claub.net/software/jbabgy/jbagby.html

Lo que necesitas obtener son los archivos .FRD y .ZMA de cada parlante e introducirlos 

Y aunque esta dicho por todas partes , no tenes que usar ni bobinas con nucleo ferromagnetico ni capacitores electroliticos . 
Da MUCHO trabajo llegar a algo decente , pero vale la pena !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 26, 2017)

luis_e dijo:


> Me voy a poner en contacto con ellos a ver que me dicen... Una lástima no lo vi antes, sino lo compraba cuando compré el repuesto anterior, me salió más caro el envío que el domo .


A juzgar por lo que comentaste antes, es probable que el otro tweeter esté palmado o la bobina quizás esté rozando. El temas es que si le has dado manija como para que tengan y con un xover malo, tal vez los hayas dañado... al menos el que sigue chillando. Tratá de repararlo... o mejor comprá nuevos 



luis_e dijo:


> Y ya que estoy, que tengo las curvas... se puede calcular bien el filtro?


De las curvas que tenés no se aprecian problemas (la del woofer está buena), salvo los picos esos en el tweeter que no están en ninguna armónica de la Fs, pero si ya encontraste la falla... pues listo.
Las curvas que te dice Antonio las tenés que relevar con micrófono, ya que no son curvas de impedancia sino de respuesta en frecuencia. Las podés hacer con el ARTA sin problemas.



AntonioAA dijo:


> Y aunque esta dicho por todas partes , no tenes que usar ni bobinas con nucleo ferromagnetico ni capacitores electroliticos .
> Da MUCHO trabajo llegar a algo decente , pero vale la pena !


Cuando ecualicés en activo vas a zafar de todos esos problemas...


----------



## AntonioAA (May 26, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Las curvas que te dice Antonio las tenés que relevar con micrófono, ya que no son curvas de impedancia sino de respuesta en frecuencia. Las podés hacer con el ARTA sin problemas.
> 
> Cuando ecualicés en activo vas a zafar de todos esos problemas...



Las .ZMA se obtienen exportando del Limp ( sin microfono ) , las otras , si 

No discuto las ventajas del cross activo ... pero si el parlante no es del todo bueno , en pasivo se puede "moldear" la respuesta final en forma mucho mas flexible ...


----------



## luis_e (May 26, 2017)

Gracias por sus respuestas!

Si, vi por ahí que hay que medir con un micrófono la respuesta en frecuencia, pero también vi lo que era el micrófono... Ahí morí, imposible conseguir algo por el estilo. Se puede relevar esa curva de frecuencia de alguna otra manera? Digamos, con cualquier micrófono? Pienso que si no es un micrófono calibrado no tiene sentido medir la respuesta en frecuencia, no se.

Respecto a los tweeters, solo quemé uno, porque estaba usando solo una placa. Había armado un canal y no me pude resistir en probarlo antes de terminar los dos jaja. El otro tweeter nunca lo desarmé, y directamente pasó a andar con las potencias ya listas. No creo que se haya pasado de potencia, aunque tendría que revisar bien los cálculos de la potencia del ampli, capaz está tirando más de lo que pensé, o bien los tweeters no se la bancan...
El lunes voy a hablar con Audifan y veo que hago.

Es interesante la idea de hacer un croosver activo y poner un canal para cada parlante, pero la idea de este proyecto era armar algo simple y, de una vez por todas, terminarlo como se debe. Por eso no me metí en ese camino, a vez, simplifiqué varias cosas... El proyecto en si es bastante más grande que solo las cajas.

Respecto a la curva que subí me parece que esa "traba" en el camino de la bobina debe haber alterado los datos... Ahora voy a medir de nuevo y a subir, tal vez cambie.

PD: después de ver la curva de impedancia del tweeter quedé sorprendido... No me había imaginado que mantenían un valor tan bajo.. Siempre pensé que tenían valores altos, y por ello recibían muy poca corriente, a comparación del woofer o el sub.



Recién hice la medición de nuevo... Me gustaba más la curva anterior 

Los parámetros cambiaron un poco.


----------



## AntonioAA (May 27, 2017)

No necesitas un gran microfono para las mediciones para diseñar un cross , los electret comunes funcionan aceptablemente en el rango medio . Lo ideal es que consiguieras un rato alguno bueno y comparar lo que medis para referencia con el tuyo .


----------



## oldsysop (Jun 1, 2017)

Luis : el tweeter Tonhalle tiene un sonido excelente , para nada estridente  gracias a su cupula de seda.
Para mi con un buen crossover de 2 vias lo solucionas. Corte en 5000  (que es lo que recomienda Thonalle ).
Ni idea si tu woofer va a cubrir hasta esos 5000 hz.



Respuesta en Frecuencia: 3,5-22 kHz


Nivel de presión sonora:  97 dB contínuos 


Nivel de potencia máxima:  120 W


Cruce recomendado:  2.9 kHz - 18 dB/octava
                                  5 kHz - 12 dB/octava


Impedancia nominal: 8 ohms 


Resistencia D.C.:  6 ohms (+/- 10%)


Dimensión bobina:  26 mm


Cruce recomendado:  4.5 kHz


Diámetro bobina:  32 mm (1 1/4")


Diafragma:  textil (seda)
-------------------------------
Fijate que seguramente el SPL del T13DR es bastante superior al woofer , deberias atenuarlo para equiparar.

Yo tambien queme las dos bobinas y el Ing. me vendio los repuestos. Se bancan 100W tranca estando filtrado bien , pero el error fue llevar mi ampli al clip. Ahi pasa alterna y se quema feo. Y hay que limpiar bien el barniz quemado que se deposita adentro (que lei que ya lo hiciste)


----------



## luis_e (Jun 6, 2017)

AntonioAA dijo:


> No necesitas un gran microfono para las mediciones para diseñar un cross , los electret comunes funcionan aceptablemente en el rango medio . Lo ideal es que consiguieras un rato alguno bueno y comparar lo que medis para referencia con el tuyo .



Buenas, estuve medio alejado de la electrónica estos días por el trabajo...

Este finde voy a medir la respuesta con un electret, estuve viendo algunas gráficas en internet y confirman lo que comentas, ya veré que sale y les comento.





oldsysop dijo:


> Luis : el tweeter Tonhalle tiene un sonido excelente , para nada estridente  gracias a su cupula de seda.
> Para mi con un buen crossover de 2 vias lo solucionas. Corte en 5000  (que es lo que recomienda Thonalle ).
> Ni idea si tu woofer va a cubrir hasta esos 5000 hz.
> 
> ...



oldsysop por comentarios como el tuyo es que decidí comprarlos, vi buenas opiniones en el foro.
Justamente estoy utilizando el crossover recomendado por ellos, incluso se los compré a ellos. Lo que me llamó la atención es que solo me dieron un paso alto para el tweeter, el woofer iba derecho. Espero en algún momento armar bien el crossover, pero voy a esperar a las mediciones así no lo hago a ciegas.
Comprobamos que se queman fácilmente 
Después de limpiarlo se empezó a escuchar hermoso! Pero el otro sigue sonando horrible, en cualquier momento lo rompo todo, parece que lo único que se escucha en ese parlante es el chasquido... Me sorprende que me hayan mandado un tweeter con la cúpula deformada. Ya veré que hago con eso.


----------



## sebastian_severino (Ene 20, 2018)

luis_e dijo:


> Buenas, estuve medio alejado de la electrónica estos días por el trabajo...
> 
> Este finde voy a medir la respuesta con un electret, estuve viendo algunas gráficas en internet y confirman lo que comentas, ya veré que sale y les comento.
> .



Hola luis_e pudiste medir la respuesta en frecuencia del T13DR?


----------



## shevchenko (Ene 21, 2018)

luis_e dijo:


> Buenas, estuve medio alejado de la electrónica estos días por el trabajo...
> 
> Este finde voy a medir la respuesta con un electret, estuve viendo algunas gráficas en internet y confirman lo que comentas, ya veré que sale y les comento.
> 
> ...



subwoofer en full rango + tweeter fue como para safar....
yo creo que necesitas un cross pasivo de 3 vias, y te falta algo para medios... al menos 2 parlantes de 6"  (si usas un sub grande)

Saludos!


----------



## luis_e (Ene 21, 2018)

sebastian_severino dijo:


> Hola luis_e pudiste medir la respuesta en frecuencia del T13DR?



Hola sebastian_severino, al final nunca medí la respuesta en frecuencia, cuando estaba con eso me desbordé de trabajo por bastante tiempo y me quedó pendiente, al igual que terminar el amplificador y las mejoras a las cajas. Cosas que me pasan siempre. 

Cuando lo haga (espero que no sea dentro de muco tiempo) las estaré subiendo aquí.

Saludos.





shevchenko dijo:


> subwoofer en full rango + tweeter fue como para safar....
> yo creo que necesitas un cross pasivo de 3 vias, y te falta algo para medios... al menos 2 parlantes de 6"  (si usas un sub grande)
> 
> Saludos!



Creo que tendría que haber comprado los rango medio, y compensar los bajos con el subwoofer. 

Espero en algún momento juntar algo de plata y rehacer el proyecto de las cajas desde cero, esta vez pediré consejos antes de hacer las cosas .

Saludos!


----------



## shevchenko (Ene 21, 2018)

Yo dejaria las cajas subs como estan, y aparte agregaria los medios/agudos 

Saludos.


----------



## luis_e (Ene 21, 2018)

shevchenko dijo:


> Yo dejaria las cajas subs como estan, y aparte agregaria los medios/agudos
> 
> Saludos.



Actualmente tengo una caja con un subwoofer y las dos cajas con el woofer y el tweeter. Lo que digo es que tal vez tendría que haber puesto unos medios en vez de woofers.

Ahora se van a quedar así, les voy a hacer bien los filtros en algún momento como para que queden lo mejor posible.

Tal vez el próximo año me ponga a hacer un nuevo diseño desde cero... Aunque ya medio que no me dan demasiadas ganas, la verdad es que lleva mucho mucho tiempo y plata. Con lo que me gasté en este proyecto (cajas +amplificador) me podría haber comprado un Sony Muteki 7.2 y haría más de un año que lo estaría usando... Sin contar que empecé con esto hace un año y medio, fácilmente tiene tres meses (en días seguidos) de trabajo encima... Y estaré por la mitad .

Cada vez lo pienso más antes de meterme en algo nuevo.

Saludos.


----------



## shevchenko (Ene 21, 2018)

Bueno ya estas metido jaja
ademas seguro que suena mas que el Sony...
yo tengo 2 medios de 70 (120+120 rms limitado por fuente a 70+70) y 2 canales de 200 para los subs (2 de 15") 
no gasté mucho...
madera consegui de segunda mano (mdf) la pintura ya la tenia..
parlantes gaste como 3mil en los 2 
los medios los tenia 1 de 15 y un par de 6"
agudos tambien los tenia....
gabinete es reciclado de una fuente server...
al final gasté poco pero si.... lleva mucho tiempo es verdad....
Claro suena imponente y muy lindo cada cosa con su crossover pasivo... 
ahora estoy armando el Preamp (El Rotel de Mariano) ya que lo estoy usando directo de la pc...
El cambio fue muy notable...
tenia el Sub con el Twiter... y cuando el sub se movia mucho el twiter hacia un ruido feo...
ahi me meti en los crosover, deje los subs solos con su cross, el mid solo, y los agudos tambien solos (por ahora improvisados en una caja fea... pero suena prefecto, espero una mejora con el preamp.

y aun falta mucho jaja
tengo que armar la otra caja del sub, tapizar y tal vez integrar los agudos a la caja de medios...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 21, 2018)

luis_e dijo:


> Actualmente tengo una caja con un subwoofer y las dos cajas con el woofer y el tweeter. Lo que digo es que tal vez tendría que haber puesto unos medios en vez de woofers.
> 
> Ahora se van a quedar así, les voy a hacer bien los filtros en algún momento como para que queden lo mejor posible.
> 
> ...



Si crees que haciendo DIY vas a ahorrar plata...estas muy equivocado.
Lo que vas a lograr es algo ajustado a tus necesidades y que te dé la mayor performance posible en virtud de lo que hayas invertido.
Si a vos te alcanza con un Muteki...entonces si, estas perdiendo tiempo y tal vez plata. Si queres algo muy superior y con funcionamiento dificil de comprar...entonces todavia no has empezado a gastar en serio...


----------



## luis_e (Ene 30, 2018)

shevchenko dijo:


> Bueno ya estas metido jaja
> ademas seguro que suena mas que el Sony...
> yo tengo 2 medios de 70 (120+120 rms limitado por fuente a 70+70) y 2 canales de 200 para los subs (2 de 15")
> no gasté mucho...
> ...




Bueno, al menos te salió más barato que a mi, y es más grande y potente! Jaja

Viste? Son todas cosas que van apareciendo, ver que pasa, como corregirlo, etc, etc, etc... Horas y horas... Pero bueno, es lo que a uno le gusta!

Yo gasté $2000 en el trafo, 4000 en parlantes, 900 en el sub, 1500 de madera, 800 de pintura, 233 USD en mouser (unos 3500 en ese momento), 600 en placas, 400 en el disipador, más un montón de componentes que ya tenía y cosas que compré que no recuerdo...

Igual me gustó hacerlo, aunque aún no lo terminé y faltan muchas cosas. Lo hice como yo quería con las cosas que quería que tenga.





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si crees que haciendo DIY vas a ahorrar plata...estas muy equivocado.
> Lo que vas a lograr es algo ajustado a tus necesidades y que te dé la mayor performance posible en virtud de lo que hayas invertido.
> Si a vos te alcanza con un Muteki...entonces si, estas perdiendo tiempo y tal vez plata. Si queres algo muy superior y con funcionamiento dificil de comprar...entonces todavia no has empezado a gastar en serio...



Depende de lo que estás haciendo podés ahorrar plata. Siempre hablando de los materiales, si metés en la bolsa al tiempo no cierra ni a palos. Yo sabía de ante mano que iba a gastar y que no era poco, pero igual me metí porque es un proyecto que siempre quise hacer, desde que empecé en la electrónica y que siempre me quedó pendiente el hacerlo bien y terminarlo (sigue presente ).

Lo que digo es que, tal vez, a veces tendría que pensar más fríamente las cosas y ver que conviene más. Obviamente que no es lo mismo algo que uno compra, así sea de buena marca (dentro de lo comercial), a lo que uno puede hacer, más que nada adaptarlo a sus propias necesidades o preferencias. Por ahí me convenía más comprar algo hecho, que ande, y luego ponerme tranquilo a armar esto nuevo, sin apuros. Cada vez que le hacía algo me quedaba sin música por un par de días jaja

No creo ser el primero que se mete en algo y en el medio empezás a dudar que convenía más. 

Además, estoy empezando a dudar de la capacidad de mis oídos, de que puedan diferenciar la calidad de sonido de diferentes equipos (sacando lo que vale dos pesos, en esos re nota), digamos de un equipo comercial bueno (pongamos un sony) a un equipo superior cualquiera sea. Eso me hace dudar aún más si vale la pena o no. Tal vez estoy invirtiendo en cosas que no voy a poder apreciar, y no tengo tampoco con que contrastar.

Saludos!


----------



## aadf (Feb 4, 2018)

Hola, 

Despues de bastante tiempo puse en funcionamiento mi sistema y note en el twitter que me pasaba lo mismo que a vos. Cuando antes mencione que no tuve problemas, en realidad solo habia probado uno de lo twiters....

lo lleve a la fabrica, le cambio la bobina y parecio mejorar, pero nada. Lo desarme y lo puse alrevez de como venia y desaparecio el problema....

Esto me lleva a pensar que es la mala calidad de los parlantes....

saludos.
Andres.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 5, 2018)

aadf dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Despues de bastante tiempo puse en funcionamiento mi sistema y note en el twitter que me pasaba lo mismo que a vos. Cuando antes mencione que no tuve problemas, en realidad solo habia probado uno de lo twiters....
> 
> ...


Los tweeters son un tema MUY complicado, y si el xover no está correctamente diseñado y la potencia de excitación puede ser excesiva es casi seguro que cualquier problema que tengan va a resaltar de forma espantosa.
Yo creo que hay que aprovechar que ahora se puede comprar en el exterior (el trump está un poco caro, pero aún así los parlantes salen a precios razonables) y hacer un encargo de tweeters a *Madisound *o a *Parts-Express*...


----------



## EdgardoCas (Feb 6, 2018)

Hola, vengo a desvirtuar. No, chiste, para nada. Quisiera que nos cuentes también sobre tu amplificador y la fuente de sonido; no es lo mismo que estés reproduciendo desde el celular al mango o de una pC con una placa de audio on-board que desde un lector de CDs.
No estoy queriendo minimizar el "factor parlantes", peeeero...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 6, 2018)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Hola, vengo a desvirtuar. No, chiste, para nada. Quisiera que nos cuentes también sobre tu amplificador y la fuente de sonido; no es lo mismo que estés reproduciendo desde el celular al mango o de una pC con una placa de audio on-board que desde un lector de CDs.
> No estoy queriendo minimizar el "factor parlantes", peeeero...


El tema es que si modifica el tweeter funciona OK, así que no creo que sea la fuente de señal...


----------

